# Crochet Help



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I am trying to make my first sweater and I need to make a dsst (double slip stitch). Has anyone made this stitch before? The instructions say, "Double slip stitchâInsert hook in same dc (dc that was just worked into), yarn over and draw up a loop; insert hook into next dc, yarn over and draw loop through dc and through the 2 loops on hook." Which is what I think I have been doing but it is getting smaller and smaller. Unless I am just reading this pattern completely wrong. :help:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cute sweater! Have you checked on YouTube while you wait? I'm sorry I can't be of more help. Hopefully PollySC or some one else who knows the answer will be along to help you out soon. But I would check with YouTube while you wait.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Callie, that's a cute pattern!

I don't think you'll be getting smaller unless you're not starting the dsst in the SAME dc in which you've already made a stitch. If you do the dsst across the next 2 stitches, you're decreasing.

In row 11, you sc in a dc, then dsst in that same dc and the next dc, then the next dsst in the same dc you just used and the next ... does that make sense? You're piling up slip stitches to make what looks like a "stacked" sc across 2 stitches, but you're not decreasing because you start the next stitch in the same one you just used. 

If that doesn't make sense, I'll try again.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

PollySC said:


> Callie, that's a cute pattern!
> 
> I don't think you'll be getting smaller unless you're not starting the dsst in the SAME dc in which you've already made a stitch. If you do the dsst across the next 2 stitches, you're decreasing.
> 
> ...


Oh, okay. Totally makes sense when you describe it. I was moving on to the next dc instead of stacking the stitches. Thank you, thank you, thank you. I really didn't want to quit so early in the project.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats a darling sweater! Im glad you posted it, Im going to make it too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love, love, love this sweater!! I'm going to have to do a lot of spinning to get enough yardage for this! But I'm willing to try!!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Callie, I've crocheted for over 40 years and I've never seen that stitch before. When pattern directions stump me I read them out loud, slowly, and usually find I've skipped something that's been there all along. You have set a good example by asking, you've shared a nice pattern and we've all learned something. 

Cyndi, it would be beautiful in handspun, wouldn't it? Like I need another sweater in SC ... maybe in cotton, though ...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Or a linen ... Hmmm ... I have a lot of flax that needs to be spun


----------

